# Help a Con! Art for Advertising



## KaneKisaragi (May 11, 2007)

(duel posted on my FA Journal)

First of all, Hello. My name is Kane, aka Joe Eder, and this is what I do.
Right now, I'm in the middle of running a gaming convention in my area known as Polycon (http://www.polycon.org). This year, its PolyCon 25: Return of the Dragon. In two months, 250 of us or so will overtake the Embassy Suites hotel here in San Luis Obispo, CA, and game it up.

Now, our mascot is Poly, an athro-dragon, pictured several times on the website. However, the art we have is middling quality sketches at best, and we're always looking for art, especially art to the theme of the con.

Here's were FA comes in. I'm looking at artists here, wondering if any would like to draw Poly, preferable in adherance to the theme. Interpret the theme as you wish, its fairly open ended I agree. In exchange for art, I can offer a business card sized ad in our convention booklet. You or I can design it, putting whatever you'd like in it (name, website, and commission info are good ideas ^^).

More info? email me: kanekisaragi@gmail.com
Any help is appreciated. Thank you in advance!


----------

